# World History and Foreign Language



## SoINgirl (Aug 3, 2007)

I am wondering what curriculum (prefer secular) people are using for high school foreign languages and for world history. I tried a search for the foreign language but mostly old posts came up and wondered if there was anything new out. Thanks.


----------



## beenaround (Mar 2, 2015)

I understand you're looking for high school curriculum, I have a suggestion, it isn't the curriculum per say, but I think it should be required reading for anyone who wish's to be patriotic/know world history. G.A. Henty.

I have read several, checked what I could and haven't found him in error. I think so highly of his writing they are part of my children's inheritance. 

They were written for boys, but I wouldn't classify them as such. They are written for the development of people, doesn't matter which age that happens.


----------



## SoINgirl (Aug 3, 2007)

I will check into that thank you very much.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

For foreign language we are liking duolingo. https://www.duolingo.com/ It's free 

For World History we use Beautiful Feet.....literature based (Christian overtones, but not a dominate thread). G.A. Henty - yep, those books are great, too. DS is currently reading the one on Ancient Egypt.


----------



## KeeperOfTheHome (Dec 16, 2015)

I was homeschooled and taught myself Latin with Henley. I'm currently learning Spanish with Duolingo, and I love it!

I used Streams of Civilization for world history, and although I hated doing the reading at the time, I now realize what a wonderful perspective it gave me on world events and cultures that were in the same time periods, and how all of history is connected. I fully intend to force my kids to read it too!


----------

